# I see green ogres



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

Saw Shrek2 and loved it, definaly 1 to see regardless if you have kids or not. Plenty of comedy for all ages, I went yesterday with my 8y/o cousin. We both enjoyed the movie and I would venture that anyone who saw the first and loved it, will definatly love Shrek2.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

It did have some good laughs! IMHO, this sequel is not as good as the original- but worth seeing, I do agree.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Antonio Banderas was great! I agree with Mezz. Not quite as funny as the first, but worth the ticket to see. Afterall, the first was amazaing!


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

I saw it the other day with my wife while our daughter went to see Day After Tomorrow. (What's up with that?) I loved it. Laugh out loud funny. 

Jock


----------

